# Me and my girls



## mindycandy (Dec 17, 2016)

From left to right .. cookie (the brunette), me the skinny one in the middle, Bernadette the blonde. If you guys had to fuck each one and only one hole per girl. What hole for which girl? Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2016)

you


----------



## Barbell66 (Dec 17, 2016)

Middle one looks good


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 17, 2016)

Haha yea! But which hole for each girl?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Dec 18, 2016)

Mindycandy gets it in the mouth.. The lipstick makes this the obvious choice .. 

Cookie gets it in the "cookie"..

And lastly.. we need to fluff up that smile a bit on "No Holes Barred-Bernadette", so she gets it the ass..



mindycandy said:


> From left to right .. cookie (the brunette), me the skinny one in the middle, Bernadette the blonde. If you guys had to fuck each one and only one hole per girl. What hole for which girl...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 18, 2016)

Haha yes! Poor Bernadette lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Dec 18, 2016)

Blonde one, right in the mouth. 
Then whichever hole she desires.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2016)

lolz, tell the gimmick which hole is best


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 18, 2016)

Haha this is great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyone else 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## allaboutdemgains (Dec 18, 2016)

LOL choices choices

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2016)

what do you think? LE? got a pm with a phone number asking me to text her. seems pretty suspect from a member with 5 posts


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 18, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> what do you think? LE? got a pm with a phone number asking me to text her. seems pretty suspect from a member with 5 posts


Oh yea I'm DEA. I'm after little Internet druggies. I guess being too friendly gave away my secret identity! I also work as an international spy part time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Oh yea I'm DEA. I'm after little Internet druggies. I guess being too friendly gave away my secret identity! I also work as an international spy part time
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


post your tits with "I'm not law enforcement" on a post it note


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 19, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> post your tits with "I'm not law enforcement" on a post it note


After you post your tits 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 19, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> post your tits with "I'm not law enforcement" on a post it note


And I already told you. I'm DEA I have your iP address

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Dec 19, 2016)

Some silly shite right thare


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 19, 2016)

BadGas said:


> Some silly shite right thare


Lol I know.  I haven't even mentioned aas at all lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 20, 2016)

My mouth is drooling 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> My mouth is drooling
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Prove it bro.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> what do you think? LE? got a pm with a phone number asking me to text her. seems pretty suspect from a member with 5 posts



LOL me too!


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

What can I say. I like having asshole guy friends lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 22, 2016)

i would eat all your friends


----------



## Fister (Nov 10, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> My mouth is drooling
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Let me brutalize your little mouth Mindy

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 11, 2017)

.. Mindy is another chick that got scared away, she wasn't LE, just a young girl exploring ... she spoke very politely [unless pissed off].....


----------



## Fister (Nov 11, 2017)

charley said:


> .. Mindy is another chick that got scared away, she wasn't LE, just a young girl exploring ... she spoke very politely [unless pissed off].....


Too bad. She was fun while she was here

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxx (Nov 12, 2017)

She?....cough..cough


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd have you all on your knees sucking my dick then I'd cum in your eyes.


----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2017)

Cumshot down their throats. Make them gag.


----------



## Sanisent (Nov 13, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> From left to right .. cookie (the brunette), me the skinny one in the middle, Bernadette the blonde. If you guys had to fuck each one and only one hole per girl. What hole for which girl? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Id go with the tomboy in the middle. Anal only of course.


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm back fuckers


----------



## Fister (Nov 16, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> I'm back fuckers


Woohoo!! Welcome back u lil sissy girl

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome back. Show more pics


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 16, 2017)

Send me a message. I'll give you my number guys


----------



## Fister (Nov 16, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Send me a message. I'll give you my number guys


Message me 1st cunt, can't message yet

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 16, 2017)

I did


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Fister (Nov 16, 2017)

She's Backkkk!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2017)

Fister said:


> Message me 1st cunt, can't message yet
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk




..... calling her a cunt ain't kool bro , that's why we don't have more women here ...      ....


----------



## botamico (Nov 17, 2017)

I meant post pics on the forum.


----------



## botamico (Nov 17, 2017)

My wife would like to see some pictures too. She is open minded and very chill.


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 17, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## liljoe (Nov 17, 2017)

Interesting turn of events.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 18, 2017)

From left to right: Mouth, Pussy, Ass.


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 18, 2017)

vortrit said:


> From left to right: Mouth, Pussy, Ass.


Haha my mouth is better. And ass is tight 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Nov 18, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Haha my mouth is better. And ass is tight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I'm changing it to: Mouth, Ass, Pussy.


----------



## liljoe (Nov 18, 2017)

To answer the question.  I like doing shit in the heat of the moment.  However you want it and as hard as you want it.


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

Ass is right huh? Prove it and show us; with a nice thong on of course.


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

I meant ass is tight, damn auto replace!


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

Ok. When I get home 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Nov 20, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Ok. When I get home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What time u get home?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

Fister said:


> What time u get home?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


4

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

1 question, are you a jersey girl?


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

botamico said:


> 1 question, are you a jersey girl?


Yea. But I don't meet 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Yea. But I don't meet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Message me

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't meet up or cheat since I'm happily married. My wife and I have that kind of marriage where we talk about anything and everything. The only reason I asked if you were from jersey is because of i recognized your area code. I used to work in Carteret and Newark for a while.


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

Plus I used to work around the Trenton and Flemington; also towards the shore.


----------



## Fister (Nov 20, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Message me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


U don't take meat?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

Fister said:


> U don't take meat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


No lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Nov 20, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> No lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dildos?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

Too funny! I'm here for entertainment and humor; nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Nov 20, 2017)

Would you humor me and take 1 photo with heyyyy johnjohn written on some paper ? Just for shits and giggles 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

Here 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2017)

I love ya Mindy...  it would be nice to see you turn into a gym rat...   hittin' the squat rack.. makin' your sweet checks POP !!!   .. I bet that there are guys here that would enjoy giving you a few tips...    & I don't mean 'tips' like most of these dudes think I mean it...     ...


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2017)

I wonder if she do web videos? In this time, she could make some of money.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Nov 20, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks just had to see for myself 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Lol thanks just had to see for myself
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


I used the toliet paper to wipe after I peed 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Nov 20, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> I used the toliet paper to wipe after I peed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Well I'm glad my name could be so useful lol

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Anonim (Nov 20, 2017)

Id go for the left one, unless im on tren id go for the usual one never been a big fan of anal really

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 20, 2017)

Anonim said:


> Id go for the left one, unless im on tren id go for the usual one never been a big fan of anal really
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


Haha she is cute

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Nov 20, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> I used the toliet paper to wipe after I peed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lmao ok so, you wiped with his name on it whats that supposed to do for anyone? 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 21, 2017)

My make up tears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 21, 2017)

Fister said:


> Too bad. She was fun while she was here
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


so this gimmick appears months after and says the first gimmick was fun while she ( no proof its a she, probably a tranny) was here then the original gimmick appears. just saying you werent here so how would you know. then these gimmicks talk to each other like its a real conversation.


----------



## Fister (Nov 21, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> so this gimmick appears months after and says the first gimmick was fun while she ( no proof its a she, probably a tranny) was here then the original gimmick appears. just saying you werent here so how would you know. then these gimmicks talk to each other like its a real conversation.


I have 2 other accounts I can't get into. Dante$ and Iron Mike. Been here for a while. She's a good girl. Likes to help men cum over the phone.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Nov 22, 2017)

all 3, down a well, don't like skank!


----------



## Anonim (Nov 22, 2017)

Watson said:


> all 3, down a well, don't like skank!


Lmao! I almost shit myself

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 22, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm definitely the hottest one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Nov 22, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> I'm definitely the hottest one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely the only one id smash

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Jan 9, 2018)

Mindyyy... Cum take this dick

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 16, 2018)

Fister said:


> Mindyyy... Cum take this dick
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Look me up on Tumblr mindycandy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Jan 16, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> Look me up on Tumblr mindycandy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm not on Tumblr Wtf is that?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Jan 16, 2018)

Something like MySpace.


----------



## Fister (Jan 16, 2018)

Mindy do u like to be walked on a leash?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 16, 2018)

Fister said:


> Mindy do u like to be walked on a leash?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Jan 16, 2018)

That's a good girl

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## botamico (Jan 17, 2018)

Sounds like in the game, "Master Or Slave", she wants to be the slave. Too bad she doesn't meet up, she would get a nice spanking.


----------



## IRM (Jan 17, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> From left to right .. cookie (the brunette), me the skinny one in the middle, Bernadette the blonde. If you guys had to fuck each one and only one hole per girl. What hole for which girl? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Get thee to a priest my child! Your wickedness reeks of the Devil!


----------



## mindycandy (Aug 13, 2018)

IRM said:


> Get thee to a priest my child! Your wickedness reeks of the Devil!


I am the devil!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Aug 13, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> I am the devil!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Why 6 months to respond.. We need some help round here.. waking up these zombified troll holes..

Pump some life into this place mindy.. cmon woman.


----------



## botamico (Aug 14, 2018)

Totally agree. We need some fun on this forum. Light it up mindy!


----------



## mindycandy (Aug 14, 2018)

Well I'm back. Haven't been on coz been busy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> Well I'm back. Haven't been on coz been busy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



doing what?


----------



## mindycandy (Aug 14, 2018)

Prince said:


> doing what?


Working. Gotta get that grind in

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bling_crosby (Aug 14, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really cute!


----------



## BadGas (Aug 14, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> Hi
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 



mindycandy said:


> Working. Gotta get that grind in
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Love work... cuz I love get paid.


----------



## mindycandy (Aug 15, 2018)

No make up :/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bling_crosby (Aug 15, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> No make up :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## BadGas (Aug 16, 2018)

what kinda work you do ???


----------



## BadGas (Aug 16, 2018)

what kinda work you do ????


----------



## BadGas (Aug 16, 2018)

mindycandy said:


> No make up :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a first ??? Pic no make up.. don't recall seeing you dressed down before.


----------



## mindycandy (Aug 17, 2018)

BadGas said:


> what kinda work you do ???


Cashier at shoprite 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 240PLUS (Sep 2, 2018)

Weird shit going on. Three stacked high vaginal....thats how I roll


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Mindy is a freak nice vag and swallows.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 3, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Mindy is a freak nice vag and swallows.



The kinda qualities that are extremely important when deciding which woman to court ... all the way home and upstairs to the play room


----------



## botamico (Sep 5, 2018)

At this moment, there is a very pretty woman standing in front of me. Nice, tight, white capri pants with sandal heels on. Nice legs then she turns around and I see she's having a long ass day. No kind of ass whatsoever. Wearing tight pants with no ass should be illegal. Total buzz kill!


----------



## mindycandy (Sep 29, 2019)

mindycandy said:


> From left to right .. cookie (the brunette), me the skinny one in the middle, Bernadette the blonde. If you guys had to fuck each one and only one hole per girl. What hole for which girl? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm back

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggaintime (Sep 29, 2019)

Meth

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggaintime (Sep 29, 2019)

Better?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2019)

mindycandy said:


> I'm back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Great to see you back -OD


----------

